#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸人動物猜謎 >  >  猜獸人參拾肆﹝古大陸物語IV‧銀翼傳承﹞

## 鵺影

出自一款PC遊戲，

請猜遊戲名稱與獸人之名！

----------


## MINE

ファーランドストーリーⅣ  白銀の翼

中文翻做"古大陸物語4-銀翼傳承"

角色名叫ダーランド(達蘭多)

----------


## 鵺影

> ファーランドストーリーⅣ  白銀の翼
> 
> 中文翻做"古大陸物語4-銀翼傳承"
> 
> 角色名叫ダーランド(達蘭多)


恭喜答對啦...  :狐狸冷汗:  

古大陸物語系列應該不會再出題了吧？

因為台灣僅代理I、II、IV、V、VIII，

其他四部都沒辦法入手...(遺憾)

----------

